

Customer Interview:IRC for new web:Comments and advice - gjsriv
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1feixi102wfwcuz/Screenshot.png?v=0mcn

======
gjsriv
Our beloved IRC can at-least start looking better. Would you like to use this
for IRC? I have been thinking hard on what can be the best design - And this
room based design makes the most sense to me. I am a noobie looking for ideas
and advice- with open ears. Thanks

------
mohanabhishek
I mostly hangout on Mozilla. Don't know if ssl is absolute requirement but an
IRC with history (searchable) would be welcome.

------
jezfromfuture
Tbh colourful irc clients that do not run in a terminal and prolly dont
support blowfish and ssl are preety useless...

~~~
gjsriv
Thanks for that bit: But would you also suggest - What can be done to a web
based IRC to give the same kind of confidence to users.(as that of a terminal)

Also a follow up question is : What do you use IRC for?( Which channels etc.)
and why do you think having ssl and blow fish to be absolute requirements.
What else would you like to see in general in an Web based IRC.

Thanks in advance.(for guiding a noobie :) )

